# Add On für Lederer



## Meerschwein18 (12. Juni 2007)

Hey, 

es gibt ja diese tollen Add Ons für Verzauberung und Gems... 
Diese Gemlist oder wie die heißt. 

Ich wollte fragen ob es das auch für Lederer gibt! 

Oder ist es mit der Gemlist möglich auch Lederzeug reinzustellen??

Wenns möglich ist und es das gibt bitte direkt mit Link ^^ 

THX  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (13. Juni 2007)

Selbstverfreilich, klickst du hier!

Funktioniert genau so wie das Entchant bzw GemAddOn.


----------



## Meerschwein18 (13. Juni 2007)

Hey dickes THX!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-closed    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------

